

Amon - self-hosted server and web app monitoring toolkit - ajaxaddicted
http://amon.cx/#intro

======
fruchtose
I think the pricing scheme is way too clumsy. The Amon and Amon Plus seem to
map to two different kinds of web apps: hobby, and mission critical. There's a
huge gap between the two plans. You're basically ignoring the users between
the two levels by insisting that anyone who needs more than basic service get
the super deluxe model.

The pricing scheme drastically needs a change. The free level is fine, but
there needs to be at least onepaid intermediate levels: 2 apps, with features
between free and plus. Why? If a developer is doing 1 hobby web app and wants
to take it to the next level, a 2-app plan will both provide support for their
current app and allow breathing room in case they want to go for a second.

As a web app developer myself, I would not pay for the Amon Plus plan. I have
1 web app running on AppFog. I don't need to pay for unlimited servers and
unlimited apps. I would pay for basic support, but paid basic support is not
available in the two tiers offered.

~~~
ajaxaddicted
There is a big difference between Amon Plus and services like AppFog. Amon
Plus is self-hosted and you have to pay $24.95 once and then you own it
forever. There are no monthly fees and no restrictions.

~~~
fruchtose
Eh, I'm an idiot. I was thinking so much about the pricing scheme I forgot
it's a one-time buy, not a service.

------
huhtenberg
Bless you for making an installable product and not yet another pay-us-a-
fiver-a-month service. If Mint's success is of any indication, there is a very
substantial demand for productized analytics software.

[0] <http://haveamint.com>

------
kcbanner
I said this when it first came out, I'm not going to curl down and run an
arbitrary script from the web. Package it like everyone else does.

~~~
TeeWEE
I totally agree. They looked professional until i saw this "curl
install.amon.cx | bash"

Are they crazy? What if they loose this domain for some reason, and somebody
puts different code there.

------
joe_bleau
Demo (<http://demo-plus.amon.cx/>) seems to be down. No refunds?! What would
Joel say?

~~~
ajaxaddicted
Sorry about that. There seems to be some DNS problem. The demo is at
<http://54.247.98.35/>

~~~
spydum
Invalid login is all it's saying for me

~~~
ajaxaddicted
It's fixed now.

------
andrethegiant
The install command is failing on OS X 10.8 Mountain Lion, I get the following
error:

tar: Unrecognized archive format

seems like a regression: <https://github.com/martinrusev/amon/issues/27>

[edit] Update: Manual installation was successful, but nothing runs on
localhost:2464

------
ghr
"Amon supports only Rails 3." (<http://amon.cx/guide/clients/ruby>)

Is that the Ruby client Ramon or Amon itself?

~~~
ajaxaddicted
Sorry. It should be more clear. The Ruby client Ramon supports Rails 3

------
eberfreitas
How does it compares to something like New Relic?

~~~
mzaccari
Amon Plus is great if you need quick & simple server/app monitoring. I've been
using it for several months and have gotten steady metrics from the alerting,
logging and graphs - all of which was fairly easy to set up. The creator is
pretty quick to respond to any questions about the app, and is continually
improving the project.

With that said, if you're looking for deep insight for performance, metrics,
etc - then I'd still have to say that New Relic would be your best bet.

------
jaequery
you know, newrelic actually does the same thing for free. (server monitoring
is free w/ newrelic)

------
MartinMond
Just fyi, this is using MonoDB.

~~~
vhf
Power to the worms. ;)

